# Leeds GC & Rudding Park



## Marshy77 (Jun 11, 2019)

Annual trip away with the lads and decided to keep it locally due to a few lads becoming parents!

Sunday's round was at Leeds GC (Wike Ridge - 2Blue's place) starting with bacon butties and then 18 holes. Fantastic place - clubhouse is really nice, very modern and welcoming as is the shop too. Great practice facilities - driving range, grass chipping area and large putting green. 12 hole Par 3 and footgolf course as well as the 18 hole course. 

The course is in fantastic condition, very well looked after and really good greens. Bunkers are poor compared to the rest of the course but the quality of the course more than makes up for this slight negative. Challenging par 3's, long playing 4's, a huge par 5 2nd and a water featured 18th make a tough but very playable track. Plenty of variation of holes too keep it very interesting. All in all a really enjoyable round for all of us from stratch to 28 handicappers.

Had food in the Duke of Wellington pub down the road due to the club having a do on - very nice food. Highly recommend.

Yesterday's round was at Rudding Park. Hungover golf at its finest!! Few early riser's played the 6 hole Repton course first before having bacon butties and coffee(s) while watching the terrential rain come down before we tee'd off. 

Great practice facilities, similar to Leeds GC but not as good clubhouse but still decent enough. 

Course again in really good condition despite the down pour. Apparently the greens were 9.5 on the stimp, may have been the rain that slowed them down a little but they were in immaculate condition. Some really long playing par 4's that really tested out the hungover golf. Think the more you play this course the more you enjoy it and find it more interesting. 2 new holes in the middle - short par 3 which is pretty mickey mouse but a really nice par 4 from an elevated tee to a really narrow tree lined fairway which visually is by far the best hole on the course. Not sure what they are doing to the 11 and 12th holes.

Pace of play was poor with it being a hotel style course. 3 4balls infront of us, all in buggies but initially painfully slow. Waiting on tee's for the majority of the round until the final holes but when we finished it was a 4hr 10 minute round which was far faster than we thought. 

BBQ after finished the day/weekend off really well. Night out in Harrogate on Sunday was good too, felt delicate on Monday though and my score reflected that!!

Great weekend on 2 very good courses, Leeds GC wins overall.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 11, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Annual trip away with the lads and decided to keep it locally due to a few lads becoming parents!

Sunday's round was at Leeds GC (Wike Ridge - 2Blue's place) starting with bacon butties and then 18 holes. Fantastic place - clubhouse is really nice, very modern and welcoming as is the shop too. Great practice facilities - driving range, grass chipping area and large putting green. 12 hole Par 3 and footgolf course as well as the 18 hole course.

The course is in fantastic condition, very well looked after and really good greens. Bunkers are poor compared to the rest of the course but the quality of the course more than makes up for this slight negative. Challenging par 3's, long playing 4's, a huge par 5 2nd and a water featured 18th make a tough but very playable track. Plenty of variation of holes too keep it very interesting. All in all a really enjoyable round for all of us from stratch to 28 handicappers.

*Had food in the Duke of Wellington pub down the road due to the club having a do on - very nice food. Highly recommend.*

Yesterday's round was at Rudding Park. Hungover golf at its finest!! Few early riser's played the 6 hole Repton course first before having bacon butties and coffee(s) while watching the terrential rain come down before we tee'd off.

Great practice facilities, similar to Leeds GC but not as good clubhouse but still decent enough.

Course again in really good condition despite the down pour. Apparently the greens were 9.5 on the stimp, may have been the rain that slowed them down a little but they were in immaculate condition. Some really long playing par 4's that really tested out the hungover golf. Think the more you play this course the more you enjoy it and find it more interesting. 2 new holes in the middle - short par 3 which is pretty mickey mouse but a really nice par 4 from an elevated tee to a really narrow tree lined fairway which visually is by far the best hole on the course. Not sure what they are doing to the 11 and 12th holes.

Pace of play was poor with it being a hotel style course. 3 4balls infront of us, all in buggies but initially painfully slow. Waiting on tee's for the majority of the round until the final holes but when we finished it was a 4hr 10 minute round which was far faster than we thought.

BBQ after finished the day/weekend off really well. Night out in Harrogate on Sunday was good too, felt delicate on Monday though and my score reflected that!!

Great weekend on 2 very good courses, Leeds GC wins overall.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, D of Wellington tenant is our new caterers...  very promising following several dissappointments.
Pleased you had a good day at our place Paul... it is good value & can be obtained on Sat & Sundays.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2019)

I think the set up at Leeds is brilliant. The clubhouse, the bar / cafe relaxed atmosphere. A lot of clubs could learn from there.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the set up at Leeds is brilliant. The clubhouse, the bar / cafe relaxed atmosphere. A lot of clubs could learn from there.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. And a halfway house that's actually open. 

Loads of kids about too which was great to see.


----------

